# 42 Yellowfin vs. 41 Hydra Sports



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have knowledge with either of these boats. I know the Yellowfin is nice, but wonder about the 41 Hydra Sport.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never fished the 41 hydra sports, but I've been on the 42 and currently own a smaller YF. From looking at them in person, there is nothing ,*to me*, that the HS has to offer over the YF besides price. Wylie can and will build anything you want, and has the customer service to back it up. I will forever be a loyal YF customer and will continue to buy my boats from him till his company culture changes. Customer first...and it shows.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Yellowfin all the way! The stepped hull of th YF will be faster and more efficient than the HS. Also I have heard nothing but good things from YF owners about customer service.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

as a former owner of two 33' Hydra-sports I would put their customer service up against anyones.
If anything goes wrong it was replaced no questions asked.

I would not underestimate the Hydra-sports.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

All I can say it that my dad is a structural engineer and was most impressed by the composite fiberglass construction on the Hydro-Sports boats.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

that's like comparing a ferrari to a kia or jennifer beal to rosie o'donnel. 
seriously though the hydra sports is a fine boat but it is a 2 piece production family oriented boat whereas the yellowfin is a 3 piece custom hardcore fishing machine.


----------



## lee789 (May 19, 2009)

you should get the hydra sport and buy me a boat with the money you save:bounce:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

A guy was posting over on THT about some on-going issues he was having with a new yellowfin. After a few days Wylie responded and offered to buy the boat back at full purchase price because he thought the customer would never be happy with his new boat and would always feel jaded about the purchase. Customer service appears to very important to the Yellowfin gang. Either way it's one hell of a problem to have choosing between the two boats.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yellowfinn all the way!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd just be happy with anything in the 40 ft range, good luck and I will help all fishing expense's.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Like Rod said, I'd be happy with anything in the 40' range...in that realm, I'd go with the Yellowfin. The first offshore boat my dad owned was a Hydra Sports 24' cc and had a couple of hull issues. They fixed the problem with no issues, but that always stuck in the back of his head. YF makes a sweet boat. 

Don't forget Venture Marine makes a 39open, Sea Vee makes a 39 and now a 43 w inboards/outboards and Midnight Express makes a 39 all of which are recognized well in the world of offshore fishing.

Either way, both boats you are looking at are solid. Hydra Sports has come A LONG WAY and shouldn't be immediately discredited bc its up against Yellowfin.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Like Rod said, I'd be happy with anything in the 40' range...in that realm, I'd go with the Yellowfin. The first offshore boat my dad owned was a Hydra Sports 24' cc and had a couple of hull issues. They fixed the problem with no issues, but that always stuck in the back of his head. YF makes a sweet boat. 

Don't forget Venture Marine makes a 39open, Sea Vee makes a 39 and now a 43 w inboards/outboards and Midnight Express makes a 39 all of which are recognized well in the world of offshore fishing.

Either way, both boats you are looking at are solid. Hydra Sports has come A LONG WAY and shouldn't be immediately discredited bc its up against Yellowfin. 


X2


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Make sure to also take resale into consideration. I would guess that a Yellowfin would hold it's value considerably better just off of reputation alone. Although, they are so expensive they may depreciate faster in the first couple of years.

Not sure - better do your homework.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I have fished out of a 42ft yellowfin several times. It is a really great boat the ride is unbelievable. The person that owns this boat has had a few issue's with it. In matter of fact this is the second one cause they couldn't fix the first problem, so they replaced the boat with a new one. The only issue they have had with the new boat is the live well on the transom it was breaking loose. So they flew down here to texas and fixed the problem at the house.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

what do you do for a livin? i need to get me a job like that!! 

personally i would go with a YF.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BWB, that SeaVee with twin IPS is SICK. Loan me $400k so I can get me one. I promise I'll take you fishing. 

Brandon


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> BWB, that SeaVee with twin IPS is SICK. Loan me $400k so I can get me one. I promise I'll take you fishing.
> 
> Brandon


Trust me, I'd buy the boat just to have YOU take me fishing...I'd prob get the SV w the twin IPS, too. Isn't that the boat that Scott (Tarpon Tom) has? I don't know that I'd go over 39' anyway... would rather have an express for that coin...bigger and better used would be my thinking...not to undermine the 41'+ cc's, thats just a lot of boat for the money not to have adequate protection from the sea goddess when she strikes.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

They both hold about the same amount of fuel, the yellowfin weights 4k less... this is reflected in the better fuel burn numbers displayed in the performance bulletins. 

The yellowfin has better range at it's optimum cruise or it can cruise almost 20 mph faster getting the same fuel burn as the hydra-sport.

They are both GORGEOUS, but that fact would swing me towards the Yellowfin.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Trust me, I'd buy the boat just to have YOU take me fishing...I'd prob get the SV w the twin IPS, too. Isn't that the boat that Scott (Tarpon Tom) has? I don't know that I'd go over 39' anyway... would rather have an express for that coin...bigger and better used would be my thinking...not to undermine the 41'+ cc's, thats just a lot of boat for the money not to have adequate protection from the sea goddess when she strikes.


Scott has a 34 Sea Vee with straight inboards like mine. Great boats and will ride with most any boat under 40. The 43 Sea Vee is a machine but I too thank the 39 is more than enough boat! I am just wanting the to build a 39 with a forward cuddy like I have now!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

37 T Contender ? have you looked at it ? Also comes in a Stepped Hull Now..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

If you really want to know about a 42 yellowfin, contact Casey C. on this board. He owns one with trip 350 yammies on it. It is a BIG **** center console. The range the boat has is pretty ridiculous, we have fished out to 180 nm so far. Lots of storage, lots of fish box space, lots of livewell, well, you get the picture.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> Scott has a 34 Sea Vee with straight inboards like mine. Great boats and will ride with most any boat under 40. The 43 Sea Vee is a machine but I too thank the 39 is more than enough boat! I am just wanting the to build a 39 with a forward cuddy like I have now!


 thats right, not sure why I forgot...both of you have awesome boats! 
is it the steering with the joystick MO?



ccrocker1313 said:


> 37 T Contender ? have you looked at it ? Also comes in a Stepped Hull Now..


crocker, not sure why I forgot to mention the 37T...awesome boat as well!


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

i fished in capt rimmer covington's 39 sea vee in the summer with trip yamaha 350's...sickiest boat iv ever been on..fast and rode incrediable


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

id go with a 38 contender express....


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

No joy stick on mine. But you don't really need it, it handles like a dream! The only complaint I have is not being able to run faster when it is smooth. I can do 42-43 mph at WOT but it is not good to run the diesels that hard. So I cruise at 29 knots everywhere I go! I think you will be happy with all the boats that you have mentioned. Also my look into a 39 Venture. You can get it with a forward cuddy. Call Wes Tumlinson at Ronnies marine at 210-288-7505. He can help you on all Ventures.

David


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ronnie's Marine is the stuff. Lot's of us SPI wharf rats trade up thar.


----------

